# Help vs Nechrons



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello. I need some help with killing nechrons. I'm not sure if there is already a thread about this but if there is can you send me the link? If theres not can you guys/girls tell me anything that would be helpfull against nechrons.

I usually use scouts with snipers, a squad of terminators and a Chaplin with terminator armor.

I'm new to this and any help would be nice. Me and my friend (who has the nechrons) only just started collecting and we only have about 500-1000 points. 

Can you just tell me what I should buy eg. Power fists, Assault marines... Just anything that is good vs Nechrons.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Necrons' power lies in the WBB and the good 3+ Armor save

so anything denying it would be good

Also forcing a lot of rolls on those is good

In general:
Necrons are weak in CC (even Flayed are atm imho) except for the Destroyerlord and Wraiths but those are small in numbers so shooting them down should not be a problem

For all those units that cannot be caught n CC ... like Destroyers ... again: A Truckload of shots will force a truckload of saves a nd failing those is your opponents problem

if there is a Monolith .. either take him down with again: Lots of S9 Shots .. or simply ignore it and go for Phaseout killing as many Necrons as possible to force the PO

If you can take down the Lord with the Orb ... do it it allows your energy weapons and Shots with 2xS to take down the Crons at once without and WBB-roll


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

It has been said above but the best way to beat necrons is to beat them in cc, sweeping advance does not allow any survivors of the original combat a wbb save with or without the res orb, in fact the lord is just as likely to run away as anyone, win combat by 3 or so and there is a good chance he'll be off!

It would be useful to know what units you are facing. I wouldnt really expect him to have a monolith at 500-100 pts so CC looks the likely way forward, also without a lith necrons are a very slow predictable army. If you can force him to split his forces (I suspect he might be using the old huddle around the lord with res orb approach) you should be able to break him much more easily. Also I've always found ordnance particularly useful against necrons. Picking on units that are outside of the res orb reach.

Lastly, I appreciate that you already have them but the scouts with sniper rifles aren't that much help against necrons unless he takes a destroyer lord. A CC orientated scout squad with a land speeder storm (w heavy flamer) should be very effective and not that expensive points wise.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

just as sidenote:
the "huddle around the orb" is the only safe way to play Necrons ... 

I was so far twice "too brave" and split my units and payed the price: when the last warrior of the unit fell the WBB is not possible ... 
If you can force him to split his forces (and I doubt it) you really have an advantage! But I really doubt he will be that stupid .... either you do it on purpose and know the danger or you are as stupid as me in my first game and lose your whole unit at once.
Even when done on purpose it is very dangerous cause anyone that knows NEcs and also thsoe who don't get that advantage

As I wrote:
Capture him in CC
kill the Orb
push him into Phaseout

and I play Necrons ... I know how easy it can be done  and how difficult your opponent can make it for you ^^


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yep I agree, concentrate on the lords unit in CC and hope that you dont knock him down but win through him failing his leadership check once combat is over.

What I meant by splitting his force is by way of the missions that are being played. I play a necron player and he is a very experienced and tactical player and yet he splits his forces up with great effect, making use of cover etc


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

So when i vs Nechrons just get them into CC and take out the Lord? 

And what would be better: CC Scouts with a Land speeder storm or Some assault marines?


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

assault marines, skip the LR their weapons will tear it up pretty good


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok. Does anyone have a good anti-nechron army list?

I don't mind whats in it but I want to use some terminators.

If not don't worry.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bmwrocks2 said:


> Ok. Does anyone have a good anti-nechron army list?
> 
> I don't mind whats in it but I want to use some terminators.
> 
> If not don't worry.


Terminators are your best bet against Crons anyway.
They only have 2 ranged weapons which can penetrate the armour, and one of those is the centre of the Monolith's blast weapon!

The reason Terminators are good against them is that they (are tough and) have Power Fists, this means that if you get them in melee, you're going to destroy them without resistance.

Assault Marines are great too, their speed allows them to get into combat very easily, and once they're in they've won, basically.

If you have a Chapter Master in your list (he's a Captain with a big blast!), the Orbital Bombardment destroys Necrons VERY easily.
A Lord that isn't mounted on a Destroyer body will be instant-killed, and unless they have a Res orb nothing hit by it will get WBB!

Vindicators are also great.
Then again, Vindicators are a staple, get one.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks! So aslong as I get them into CC I will win?

Also this is a little off topic but my other army is Dark Eldar so would I use the same tactics for them aswell?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bmwrocks2 said:


> Thanks! So aslong as I get them into CC I will win?
> 
> Also this is a little off topic but my other army is Dark Eldar so would I use the same tactics for them aswell?


Yeah, CC is their bane.

DE should have no trouble, they have a decent amount of Power weapons, that'll destroy the Necrons.


----------



## geenareeno (Jun 18, 2009)

Power weapons and 2+ saves are your friend. Hence terminators. I don't know alot about marines but Lascannons will work well.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the help you guys! I'm vsing my friend tomorrow and I hope to win.


----------



## Rockdacasbah (Sep 29, 2009)

As a necron player let me toss my hat in here. As far as the CC is concerned, yes it is the bane of our army but the toughest part for you is going to be getting that close to a well made Necron army. I usually run interference on my army using Scarab Swarms, the idea here is to force your enemy to have to plow through something like 12 wounds worth of scarabs which is a smaller sized swarm. The point being that it is a momentary bump in your advance allowing another turn of full withering rapid fire from every Warrior. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Watch out for Deceivers - they are very evil. I almost never use a Res Orb these days because I don't need it - the Deceiver is so killer that WBB is not even an issue. Very few weapons can hit at S8+ from shooting, and fewer still have S10, so the only threat is CC. And with a Deceiver around it is far more dangerous for the enemy to get close enough for CC than it is for the Necrons. Really, some of us serious Necron nutters never use Res Orbs and can play a full length game without needing to roll a single WBB.
Want to be sure of beating Necrons? There is only one way to be 100% sure of a win - Green Tide with wagons and powerklaw Nobs. Turn 2 assault with 60+ boys, hit the Monolith with multiple Powerklaw attacks.


----------



## Rockdacasbah (Sep 29, 2009)

I recently started playing with a Deceiver and everything darklove said is true, its ugly to be faced up against. The shear amount of mobility and utility it has is staggering. Its ability to bounce in and out of combat is amazing, and i have been trying out armies that are based around using the myriad of forced leadership checks that the Necron player can put forth. Its a work in progress.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

I vsed my friend today. It was a good game he killed a few of my terminators but once I got into CC he got wasted. Powerfists are awesome! Know I know why getting them into CC is important! Next I will prob buy some assault marines and maybe a rhino transport.


----------



## deviant_cadaver (Sep 6, 2008)

Till you get some new units remember 6s are rending with a sniper.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks! Will try to remember this next time!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Careful about getting too many vehicles against Necrons, they eat vehicles for breakfast. Even the most basic Necron gun can Glance AV14. Jump assault units are good because you get into range faster, but don't spend anything on Rhinos.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok. But what about if I use like Dark Eldar. I'll need transports for them wont I?


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Are you kidding me? Unless you are playing around in the 12" Zone of Death by Glancification Necrons Warriors really don't do much at all to counter Rhinos.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

...and what NEcron leaves the house without his trustworth 36" range S6 Destroyers?
Really... be honest.
So far Rhinos were no problem for me.
As Ork ... yeah I have problems with Rhinos... as Necron... I take em down with my Gausses either with Destroyers at 36 or with warriors at 24" 

I have heavies in my Army ... but only when I fear Cybots or stronger stuf but honestly ... a normal Destroyer does the Job ... 
SO:
Those should be the main target next to warriors ... the fall apart once captured into CC 

go phaseout ^^


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

So do I take them or will they just be shot down to fast?


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Aren't DE transports fast skimmers? If so they get a 3+ cover save for moving flat out, so I'd still go with the transports. You'll move halfway across the table in one turn with them and get a really good cover save, so go for it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord_Murdock said:


> Aren't DE transports fast skimmers? If so they get a 3+ cover save for moving flat out, so I'd still go with the transports. You'll move halfway across the table in one turn with them and get a really good cover save, so go for it.


It's a 4+ actually, unless DE have some special wargear.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

The Necrons are an annoying race But their real weakness is the CC Im not sure about the race. Assault termies are the way to go or a really strong captain!


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

necrons really do handle vehicles like rhinos really well, IF the player knows what he/she is doing. You just have to pour enough shots into them and rhinos or ANY vehicle for that matter will go down fast. however concentrating your firepower like that CAN be difficult depending on the circumstances like the terrain,how YOU are moving the vehicle and how the necron player is moving his/her units around.


----------



## Rockdacasbah (Sep 29, 2009)

Rhinos against Necrons is a laugh, the second i see my Space Marines buddy putting Rhinos on the field I laugh, its just a matter of which unit makes them dead on Turn 1. Destroyers, Monolith, and Heavy Destroyers to name a few of the early game vehicle poppers.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok. So I don't take the with SM as they will get destroyed but I do take them with DE becuase of the 4+ cover save. Am I right? 

Also as my friend is new to this he doesn't have a Monolith but he does have a few Destroyers, a squad of Wraiths and a squad of Flayed ones.

Also his tactics are to stand in one spot shooting me lol. He doesn't really move much and he normally targets the things that look the strongest. So if I use some Rhinos he prob won't shoot them he will focus on the Assault squad.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think you are getting a bit confused. You only get the 4+ save for the DE if it moves at least 18", it isn't something that is automatically active. It basically means you have to constantly keep moving the vehicles at a very high speed every turn, making them much less useful to you.

On a side note, it probably isn't a good plan to make strategies that assume your opponent is rubbish. You will get unstuck eventually, especially if you ever play against more experienced gamers. Obviously each army has weaknesses, but a good strategy will win regardless of who your opponent is or which mission you are playing - tactical application of your lists is what you should practice.


----------



## PurePwnage (Feb 19, 2010)

get some power fists! make sure those necs don't get back up!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

PurePwnage said:


> get some power fists! make sure those necs don't get back up!


Huuuuuge necro 
4 1/2 months I think.

Make sure to check the date of the last post before you contribute


----------

